# A FUNNY STORY



## spooky (Mar 11, 2005)

Hi All,
Just thought I'd share this funny story with you....

My partner Garth was in bed asleep and our dog Lucy came in, she is a Great Dane, and was standing near his side of the bed at about 2.30am. Garth thought she wasn't well as she had her head down and gave her a pat. Anyone who has had a dane knows what sooks they are! She wouldn't go away, so after about half an hour he thought she was sick and then turned the light on ..... and low and behold one of the GTF's had escaped and was sitting on the little rubbish bin beside his bed!! Lucy didn't even to attempt to hurt it, just to let Garth know that it was there!!!


----------



## Simon_Archibald (Mar 11, 2005)

She's a beauty that dog...having known her personally  What a legend...good to hear the frog's OK too. See ya tomorrow 

Simon Archibald


----------



## OuZo (Mar 11, 2005)

lol luv danes fay! ours recently has taken to staring at me while i'm sleeping...bit scary really lol :lol:


----------



## farmdog (Mar 11, 2005)

> lol luv danes fay! ours recently has taken to staring at me while i'm sleeping...bit scary really lol


but secretly love it


----------



## hugsta (Mar 11, 2005)

If my dog would only learn to leave the wild blue tongues alone..........maybe I should bite her ear. :twisted: :roll: :wink: :lol:


----------



## Scorpio19 (Mar 11, 2005)

Thats a gr8 story...what a good natured dog..


----------



## instar (Mar 11, 2005)

Nice story Fay, Glad the frog didnt end up dog dinner! My pair goin great guns by the way, thanks again for terrific animals.


----------



## spooky (Mar 14, 2005)

I'm glad that the frogs are doing good Inny, they certainly are a great animal. There is no way that we could have a dog that wasn't good with all the other animals, imagine having a jack russell, foxie or something like that, all your animals would be torn to shreds............


----------



## Already_Gone (Mar 14, 2005)

I know some ppl with a jack russell, I would have to say it is the smartest dog I have ever seen... and it wont touch their animals!!!


----------



## instar (Mar 14, 2005)

Actually we do have a foxy, I have to really watch her like a hawk and I never have animals loose anywhere near her! Yappy thing too, but shes my daughters dog so I have to put up her.Shes a really notorious sock theif too, clean or dirty, we often catch sight of her running away with a sock or two! :lol:


----------

